# Ultra Mag II part needed



## westcoaster (Aug 27, 2003)

Long time between posts, I've been too busy to fish... ( waits for lightning to strike)..

Just brushed out the gear this week for the first time in over a year, rigged up the Abu Ultramag that I snatched up in a yard sale over 6 months ago... found out that my casting is really really pathetic....

And to further rub salt in my wounds, the tiny little screw that "connects and disconnects the level wind mechanism to the thing that actually moves via the worm gear fell off!

I know many will tell me to " Just remove all the level wind stuff"... but my thumb is not educated enough, in fact, I think my thumb was in the remedial class, and rode the short bus, so I need my level wind screw..

If anyone has this part, or at least supply me a picture of it so I can find a suitable replacement, I'd appreciate it...

From what I can see.. it probably is just a tiny headless, threaded rod ..thanks


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*be a little more specific*

i might have what you need.


----------



## westcoaster (Aug 27, 2003)

*thanks*

The part is from the end where the line goes through the actually level winder. It connects to a metal grooved piece that is actually on the worm gear via a pin of some sort, that extends down to *catch* the grooved piece on the worm gear to re-engage the level winder.

I am missing that little pin or whatever it is that fits in that threaded hole, so when I wind, the part attached to the worm gear moves back and forth , but fails to engage the level wind mechanism, so the line level winder guide just stays stationary..


----------



## westcoaster (Aug 27, 2003)

*more specific*

The level wind has two parts, one being a grooved metal part that is on the worm gear, that actually moves back and forth. 

The second part is where the line actually goes through, and when you click on the cast button, it "disengages" from the first part so that it no longer moves back and forth during a cast .

I am missing the pin, or screw, or whatever it is that connects the two parts. 

When you reel, the screw or distending rod is "picked" up by the part attached to the worm gear, as it travels back and forth, thus re-establishing the level wind.

I'll try to post pics to clarify.. ( wait.. can you post pics here?)

I'll try


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Go to http://www.abugarcia.com/schematics/Series.cfm

You should be able to get the schematics for your reel. Then look up the part numbers. If you don't find your exacct reel then then just look up the right sized reel. It sounds like you need a Screw cap and a dog (part numbers for a 6500 C-4 are 5176,5177 this is the screw cap) These parts are the same for my 6500HCL so they should not be a problem. TB probably has them for you.


----------



## westcoaster (Aug 27, 2003)

*No schematic found*

I tried your link, but the schematic for the ultramag doesn't come up for me when I select it.

does it work for anyone else?


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

If you got to the Abu site, there is a phone #. Call them and ask them to email or fax you a schmatic for your reel. Not all schmatics are on web site but, so to speak, they have them in back. I have gotten many that way.
caster


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Try this site
http://southwesternparts.com/frames.asp


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

I just tried that site. Did everything right, ok up to select ULTRA MAG, then select model...BIG FAT NOTHING...just the same site that Abu has. To get anything for this reel at this site you will have to talk to a human, just like at Abu's main site. It is a toll free number
caster


----------



## westcoaster (Aug 27, 2003)

*Thanks.*

That second site worked for me... funny how computers are sometimes..

Looks like the part in question is 975362 for the ultramag III.... there seems to be two pieces to that part, I think I'm looking for the little pin-like piece.

I didn't think parts were available for this reel, so looks like it's best if I order from these guys? Unless someone has a BOX full of this part.

Only thing is..I can't see how this part attaches, and if it is the critical piece that "re-links" the level wind guide (975395) with the 975402 lower half that moves back and forth with the worm gear.

If any one can confirm.. most appreciated, and thanks for everyone's help thus far.


----------



## westcoaster (Aug 27, 2003)

*Thanks.*

Only thing is..I can't see how this part 975362 attaches, and if it is the critical piece that "re-links" the level wind guide (975395) with the 975402 lower half that moves back and forth with the worm gear.

Near as I can tell there should be a pin that fits in the hole that's underneath the level wind guide 975395...


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Hi westcoaster, you have one of the best Abu Garcia gurus right there in Canada, Mikes Reel Repair in BC www.mikesreelrepair.com or tel: 1-888-404-1119 check with them.Heck, he can custom build Abu reels.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

West coaster PM me your address and I will send them to you for nothing . I have those parts . I do tournament reel conversions and strip the levelwinds off the reels all the time so have the parts . The semi circular part # 975362 clips onto part #975402 in a similar fashion to a circlip .Getting it on is easy , getting it off it helps to have 3 hands ...


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

WC , keep an eye out for the mail man , parts are on their way .


----------



## westcoaster (Aug 27, 2003)

*tks..*

I really appreciate the generous gesture, connman... My thumb was beginning to become a candidate for the title of.. 

" special educated thumb'... 

it's hard to work lures while you try to work the line level..., and my thumb seems a little slow on the uptake.


----------



## westcoaster (Aug 27, 2003)

*Parts recieved*

Got the parts yesterday, my reel is back in business. It was the little spring loaded pin at the bottom of the level wind guide that the line goes through. It is just a friction fit piece, so no wonder it came out. I guess there is no way to secure it, as it needs to be able to move up and down. 


Does everyone remove their levelwinds for fishing? Or only for tournament casting? 

Big shout out to connman, if I can return the favour, just let me know.


Time to go fishing.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

*Remove level-wind?*

Sorry to be late to the party, but I've only just seen this thread.

For bait fishing at distance I buy non-levelwind reels. For lures, float fishing and any form of fishing that involves working a bait or lure, I buy levelwind reels.

Hope that helps.


----------

